# L229 NOT spooling for the 921 - mistake on Dish's site



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

According to Dish Network's website, L229 is spooling for the 921, and was released yesterday..... 

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

Obviously a mistake at Dish Network....

WW


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

See this thread about the mistake.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43437


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Those guys must be working 24 by 7 trying to fix our 921's if they already jumped *11* version levels in a week.

Bless their hearts ... :lol:


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Please re-name your title as it's misleading. And a lot of us already read that post and know that it's their mistake. I thought this post was a correction to that mistake but find that it just confirms it. So please change your title.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Obviously one of the moderators edited the title...I don't often read the other forums, so I did not know there was already a thread....

Seriously, how much effort would it be for Dish to correct their web site? 

They did, afterall, eventualy on the DVR Feature add notes indicating that Name Based Recording is not available on all models....specifically omitting the 921...

WW


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

It probably takes 3 months to edit it since its concerning the 921


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

According to the "Tech Forum" (channel 101) *L219* will spool this week. My guess is it will be this Thursday the 11th. It contains more fixes for the local guide issues. Unless DN has a change of heart it's best to assume *non-subs will not get local guide info * in this or any future releases.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Correct - non-subs will not get local channel guide data for their OTA channels.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

So all those of us within LOS of more than one DMA are SOL permanently? 

-Chris


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Correct - non-subs will not get local channel guide data for their OTA channels.


Grrrrrr....:nono:


----------

